# My newest addition!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 21, 2011)

Blue merle aussie pup



I've wanted one for some time now, and after some recent events in our barn, I decided now was the time.. I'll be raising her up around the horses and she will be my outside watch dog.. I don't have a name for her yet, someone suggested Montana (as I wanted a good strong, country name



) and it seems to be "sticking" (haven't really been calling her it as I want to make sure what I call her is "the one")..


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 21, 2011)

Those Eyes, That Nose! Adorable!











Congratulations on your new Addition!!!!

I love Aussie's I have a 9 Year Old Blue Merle Myself

They are awesome Dogs!


----------



## chandab (Aug 21, 2011)

What a cutie. Love Aussies, lost my black-tri girl a couple years ago, still miss her. One day, I'll get another Aussie, but at the moment we have two dogs here and that's plenty, unless an Aussie turns up that needs me.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

I love Aussies! There is an Aussie rescue around here that are clients at my old animal hospital so I worked with them often. She is a beauty!


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies! She's been a blast so far, and oh so smart! She's going to be so much fun!


----------



## New mini (Aug 23, 2011)

She is a cutie. Never had one. I have Boxers and a Great Prys. My Gt Pry is my guard dog but he is an inside dog too.


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2011)

Cristina, would you mind telling me (privately?) where you got her? Ohio's not too far... When the time comes for H and I to have another big dog, a blue merle aussie is something we have under high consideration, but it has be a full size one (like yours), vs. a mini. Thanks.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2011)

Jill said:


> Cristina, would you mind telling me (privately?) where you got her? Ohio's not too far... When the time comes for H and I to have another big dog, a blue merle aussie is something we have under high consideration, but it has be a full size one (like yours), vs. a mini. Thanks.


Jill, out where you are, you might just have an Aussie Rescue group near you, if you think that might work for you. Just an idea, if you would be interested.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful little sweetheart





congrats


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww HOW SWEET


----------



## Seashells (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful puppy! Have you decided on a name for her (I understand you were thinking of Montana, but nothing was sticking yet)...In case you are still deciding, here are a few more pretty names...

Ambrosia

Santana

Echo

Miss Blue


----------



## Zipper (Aug 26, 2011)

Echo is cute.

Montana is a popular name with aussies.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, i decided to stick with Montana! She's already picked up on it and comes running when you call her..

here's a couple more pics of the ornery brat


----------



## Seashells (Aug 29, 2011)

Montana is a neat name for her. Congrats on the beautiful new pup!


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Sep 5, 2011)

I love Aussies.

My medical alert dog is a mini aussie that I bred who wasn't breathing at birth and since I have developed issues such as dizziness and fainting she notifies me prior to it happening so I can sit or lay-down before I used to get hurt a lot.


----------



## mrsj (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## mrsj (Sep 5, 2011)

SilverRose Farms said:


> I love Aussies.
> 
> My medical alert dog is a mini aussie that I bred who wasn't breathing at birth and since I have developed issues such as dizziness and fainting she notifies me prior to it happening so I can sit or lay-down before I used to get hurt a lot.


Wow! Aren't animals great?


----------



## wingnut (Sep 5, 2011)

As if the pup wasn't cute enough (so sweet my teeth hurt!), but is that a mini dachshund behind her in that first pic?

Had to reply with a "OMG that's one adorable pup!!!"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 5, 2011)

wingnut said:


> As if the pup wasn't cute enough (so sweet my teeth hurt!), but is that a mini dachshund behind her in that first pic?
> 
> Had to reply with a "OMG that's one adorable pup!!!"


It sure is! I have two mini dachshunds and a sheltie inside dogs too..


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG, I LOVE her!!!! I have had three Aussies (2 black tris and one red tri) and love the breed. Your puppy is gorgeous!!!! OMG




:wub


----------



## rimmerpaints (Sep 9, 2011)

SO CUTE


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 10, 2011)

aww thanks gals! She's quite the brat



Always getting into something, she's one smart pup!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I have Aussie Envy...... we had to have our 15 year old Blue Merle Aussie, Molly put down in April and I think of her daily......miss her sooooo much....but hubby says he is not ready for another dog yet......

Molly was a standard Aussie also......but I do like the minis also....but love, love, love the blue merles!

Congrats....give her a hug for me, ok?





Valerie


----------



## horsenut50 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love this thread and love your puppy!! I too have Aussies. One standard blue and one Mini red. Love both but do love the compactness of the smaller one. I have been around this breed since 1977 and have owned them for 23



years, definately would have a hard time not having one or a few around.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 18, 2011)

awww thanks gals!! She's such a fun little gal!


----------

